# Baby's weight



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Neurotic mum reporting for duty!!   

I am getting really fed up. I just want someone to tell me straight what the big deal is!!  

C was 7lb13oz when he was born at 39+2. (50th centile)
10days old - 8lb2oz (50th centile)
4wks - 11lb10oz (above 91st centile)
9wks - 15lb8oz (above 98th centile)
10wks - 17lb8oz (above 99.6th centile)

and so on until now, at 31wks where C weighs 27lb6oz. So, still off the centiles.

What I'm 'worrying' about now is this: every time I go to have him weighed, I get comments about how I am 1) overfeeding him and 2) how I should take him to see the gp. So now, I only go to the clinic if I have back-up or I just don't go!!

Now, I don't consider 3 meals, 2 bottles formula and few organix carrot sticks a day overfeeding. Oh, and he used to have a banana mid afternoon with a drink. Correct me if I'm wrong..   I have mentioned C's weight to the GP when I take him for other reasons and they look at me as if I've got 2 heads!! All they say is that he's healthy and thriving so I don't need to worry. Fair enough.

What I want to know is what could possibly be wrong with him?? Is there usually a specific 'illness' that i'm not aware of that growth such as Charlie's would be a concern?? Yes, he's heavy! Don't I know it?!? I'm the one who carries him!!  

I suppose I'm just looking for some reassurance really that he's 'ok'.

Hope you can help xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Can you tell me where his height/length is please  

Jxxxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

His length was last done when he was 25wks and he was 72cm and just above the 98th centile xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Any ideas??

Have tried googling this and not really getting anything back...... not sure if that's a good thing or not!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Kitten

I have to say...your baby is perfectly in proportion!

If his weight had been 96th centile and height 25th centile then I would be concerned.

He is spot on..he is going to be tall!!

jxxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you!! 

That's what I thought but I kept on getting conflicting 'advice' whenever he was weighed. The staff nurse who works with the HV's said he looked fine, the HV didn't seem too bothered but the children's nurse who works with the team kept putting the willies up me!! It was mainly her who kept implying that I was overfeeding him.  

Will just have to take the comments with a pinch of salt methinks!!


----------

